# Snow Boots?



## Abby142

Hello everyone! We are looking at taking our 4 year old girl Jade with us on a winter vacation. We are Texas people, and Jade has never seen frost, let alone snow! She loves to run and play outside, and swimming is about her favorite thing ever, so I'm excited to see how she will respond to snow! 

However, because she is not use to the cold, do I need to worry about her feet? We will only be there for a few days days, and we don't plan on doing any crazy wildness hikes, just some short walks & playing in the snow. I've looked at boots online, but they seem a bit pricey. Do I need them for such a short trip, or do you think she will be okay? If she needs them I will totally spend the money, but she will probably only use them this time. 

Hopefully you guys have some answers for me! In the mean time here are some pictures of my girl doing her favorite thing.


----------



## Galathiel

I have a Texas dog as well. His feet are really tough from running around outside and he doesn't seem to notice the cold at all. (we actually did see some ice and snow. All he cared about was whether or not I was going to throw the ball). if it's not for extended periods of time (and keep an eye on her comfort level--holding up her feet, etc.) I would think that she would be fine.


----------



## karladupler

Have you tried www.chewy.com ? Not sure which brand you look at but for pricey boots i will guess Ruffwear? Maybe try Chewy  Or amazon!


----------



## Bramble

Honestly I wouldn't bother. Chances are it will take longer to accustom her to wearing them than is worth while for a few day trip. If she really doesn't seem to like it just leave her inside, but I bet she will love it. If you think her pads need some extra protection try a paw salve like musher's secret which will stop snow from building up between her pads. Snow will ball up under my GSD's feet, but he just stops and pulls it off and keeps going. I pulled the snow balls off for him once and he went after the snow I pulled off and ate it so I was like fine do it yourself, lol.


----------



## Julian G

They don't need it. They have a warming mechanism built into their feet. Ever seen an Alaskan wolf with snow boots?


----------



## scarfish

if you're going to be walking the dog on heavily salted sidewalks boots aren't a bad idea. just for the snow, no need.


----------



## Suki's Mom

The only time our girls needed booties was last February, when it was -30 Celsius. They refused to go outside for about 12 hours, it was so cold. We grabbed a package (12 in a pack) of Pawz boots at the nearest pet store, and they actually had no problems wearing them. You do need three hands to get them on (two to spread the "shoe" and one to guide the paw). We were very surprised at how much difference the thin rubber made for them - they even ran after a few balls!


Pawz Dog Boots (12 individual rubber boots/pack) | PetOnly.ca


----------



## islanddog

You can save your money, and just bring along some old sweatshirt to cut up.
*IF *your dog starts shivering, or hopping on 3 legs, then use the sweaters, and that business should end.
True story: I was out in extra cold weather (it's all relative to what your dog has adapted to, so you are right to be concerned) and my former gsd started hopping on 3 legs and I REALLY wanted to keep going--so I took off my scarf and wrapped it around her neck. She was fine after that. Keeping the body warm keeps the feet warm.
Another reason for 3 legged hopping is iceballs stuck to the feet (they will drop and bite at them, so you will know)--vaseline does a good job at no cost. An hour walk will run it off, so there is no mess to worry about when they get back in. It will also help with salt owies.
Most dogs LOVE snow. Make a snowball, they love to bite at them, chase them, jump for them.
Enjoy your winter trip.


----------



## voodoolamb

Julian G said:


> They don't need it. They have a warming mechanism built into their feet. Ever seen an Alaskan wolf with snow boots?


Just gonna leave this here...

White Wolf : World's First Prosthetic Pawed Dog (Video)


----------



## dogma13

Julian G said:


> They don't need it. They have a warming mechanism built into their feet. Ever seen an Alaskan wolf with snow boots?


Warming mechanism?!Can you elaborate?


----------



## dogma13

Looked it up.They do indeed have a natural protective system in place!So it's not the cold so much as the salt and abrasive icy snow that can be problematic.

BBC Nature - Pet dogs keep their feet from freezing


----------



## kelbonc

Julian G said:


> They don't need it. They have a warming mechanism built into their feet. Ever seen an Alaskan wolf with snow boots?





dogma13 said:


> Looked it up.They do indeed have a natural protective system in place!So it's not the cold so much as the salt and abrasive icy snow that can be problematic.
> 
> BBC Nature - Pet dogs keep their feet from freezing


Very interesting. I did not know this. Thanks Julian G and dogma13! Great article!


----------



## MissChloe

Suki's Mom said:


> The only time our girls needed booties was last February, when it was -30 Celsius. They refused to go outside for about 12 hours, it was so cold. We grabbed a package (12 in a pack) of Pawz boots at the nearest pet store, and they actually had no problems wearing them. You do need three hands to get them on (two to spread the "shoe" and one to guide the paw). We were very surprised at how much difference the thin rubber made for them - they even ran after a few balls!
> 
> Pawz Dog Boots (12 individual rubber boots/pack) | PetOnly.ca


I've always wondered what the point was to those rubber booties.



dogma13 said:


> Looked it up.They do indeed have a natural protective system in place!So it's not the cold so much as the salt and abrasive icy snow that can be problematic.
> 
> BBC Nature - Pet dogs keep their feet from freezing


Been looking for this info forever. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Julian G

voodoolamb said:


> Just gonna leave this here...
> 
> White Wolf : World's First Prosthetic Pawed Dog (Video)


So that dog was found abandoned frozen in a puddle of of ice and you think this proves dogs need snow boots? 

Dogs Have Built-In Snow Boots, Researchers Find | TIME.com

"Earlier research had claimed that dogs have tissue in their feet that keep them from freezing all the way down to -35 degrees Celsius, meaning you can let your pet dog play freely with your pet penguin without fear of frozen paws."


"Researchers in Japan recently studied the legs and paws of dogs and discovered that a “wonderful network” of veins helped quickly circulate blood from the pad through the legs to warm it back up before sending it into the body, keeping the overall temperature of the dog steady. This same network has been found in penguins’ extremities, arctic foxes and even dolphins’ fins."


Pains me how many people fool dog owners into believing they need all this extra accessories crap. Maybe I should start selling dog boots?


----------



## voodoolamb

Julian G said:


> So that dog was found abandoned frozen in a puddle of of ice and you think this proves dogs need snow boots?
> 
> Dogs Have Built-In Snow Boots, Researchers Find | TIME.com
> 
> "Earlier research had claimed that dogs have tissue in their feet that keep them from freezing all the way down to -35 degrees Celsius, meaning you can let your pet dog play freely with your pet penguin without fear of frozen paws."
> 
> 
> "Researchers in Japan recently studied the legs and paws of dogs and discovered that a “wonderful network” of veins helped quickly circulate blood from the pad through the legs to warm it back up before sending it into the body, keeping the overall temperature of the dog steady. This same network has been found in penguins’ extremities, arctic foxes and even dolphins’ fins."
> 
> 
> Pains me how many people fool dog owners into believing they need all this extra accessories crap. Maybe I should start selling dog boots?


Oh i am very aware of that study. 

However to say that a dog unacclimated to winter conditions does not any need winter protection is out right ridiculous. 

Conditioning. It's important if you intend for a dog to spend time out doors in weather extremes. 

Frostbite in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals

Also.. cold is not the ONLY issue with dog feet in winter weather. Snow and ice is very abrasive. It can easily cut up a house pet's pads. 

Not to mention the salt used to melt snow and I ice can cause chemical burns.

Even the iditarod rules require mushers to carry 2 sets of booties for each dog. Why do you suppose that is?


----------



## AxeFriend

Julian G said:


> So that dog was found abandoned frozen in a puddle of of ice and you think this proves dogs need snow boots?
> "Earlier research had claimed that dogs have tissue in their feet that keep them from freezing all the way down to -35 degrees Celsius, meaning you can let your pet dog play freely with your pet penguin without fear of frozen paws."
> 
> "Researchers in Japan recently studied the legs and paws of dogs and discovered that a “wonderful network” of veins helped quickly circulate blood from the pad through the legs to warm it back up before sending it into the body, keeping the overall temperature of the dog steady. This same network has been found in penguins’ extremities, arctic foxes and even dolphins’ fins."
> 
> Pains me how many people fool dog owners into believing they need all this extra accessories crap. Maybe I should start selling dog boots?



This post was actually enough to make me stop lurking for a while and chime in.

Maybe critters that live outdoors 24-7, like wolves and foxes, are acclimated to the cold and don't suffer issue but our indoor dogs absolutely get cold feet when the temperature drops. You just cannot compare a dog that spends half its time sleeping in a heated room to a wild wolf in terms of what they can tolerate.

I live in Alaska and can absolutely confirm they get cold feet. No scientists necessary, I just take my dogs outside to exercise and play and watch them get cold.

My senior dogs (who passed away last year) feet were visibly cold around 10 Fahrenheit. The colder it was, the faster they would start limping, picking them up, sitting, and one would even lay down and just quit moving, covering his feet with his body. -20 and below was a no-go, their feet would get too cold almost immediately. And the one that would stop the walk to warm his feet was a sled-dog mutt who loved long walks when his health allowed.
My 6 month old GSD pup does better, she isn't cold seeming until around 5 and doesn't get as cold as fast. Maybe her more youthful metabolism and intense activity keeps her warm... for a time. Eventually she gets cold too and wants to stop playing (gasp!) and _runs _to the house. I'm trying to teach her to wear boots to avoid the same issues my other dogs had, so her runs aren't cut short.
I guess that makes me a fool for wanting to take care of my dogs in a cold climate. So a fool I will be if it means my dogs aren't in pain.

And where are you, I wonder, that you are such a fountain of knowledge on what dogs do and don't need to thrive in areas with extremely cold weather?


But I do agree for the OP, the boots probably aren't something you will be able to work on for a short trip unless your dog is very accepting.


----------



## scarfish

voodoolamb said:


> Oh i am very aware of that study.
> 
> However to say that a dog unacclimated to winter conditions does not any need winter protection is out right ridiculous.
> 
> Conditioning. It's important if you intend for a dog to spend time out doors in weather extremes.
> 
> Frostbite in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals
> 
> Also.. cold is not the ONLY issue with dog feet in winter weather. Snow and ice is very abrasive. It can easily cut up a house pet's pads.
> 
> Not to mention the salt used to melt snow and I ice can cause chemical burns.
> 
> Even the iditarod rules require mushers to carry 2 sets of booties for each dog. Why do you suppose that is?


i had a set of boots. used them maybe 3 times. they were a pain to put on and keep on. yes snow and ice can be abrasive but so can concrete. and it's only abrasive after it snowed, melted some and re-froze. fresh powder is not abrasive. only problem i had was a scratched nose because they like to try to eat the ice layer off the top of old snow. millions of dogs run through the snow all the time without stupid boots and are fine. also the OP is just going on vacation. i suppose they are not going to leave to dog outside for extended periods of time so i don't get the conditioning part. IMO most all people don't need the boots. they're stupid.

only pic i got with the stupid boots.


----------



## voodoolamb

scarfish said:


> i had a set of boots. used them maybe 3 times. they were a pain to put on and keep on. yes snow and ice can be abrasive but so can concrete. and it's only abrasive after it snowed, melted some and re-froze. fresh powder is not abrasive. only problem i had was a scratched nose because they like to try to eat the ice layer off the top of old snow. millions of dogs run through the snow all the time without stupid boots and are fine. also the OP is just going on vacation. i suppose they are not going to leave to dog outside for extended periods of time so i don't get the conditioning part. IMO most all people don't need the boots. they're stupid.
> 
> only pic i got with the stupid boots.


Actually I don't think the OP needs boots in this case either. 

I just found Julian G's comparison of artic wolves to domestic house pets as a reason to forgo winter elements protection ridiculous and irresponsible.

I actually find boots more helpful for our urban adventuring. 

For cold weather, since I live in the south and my dog is a house dog, i bring a coat along for the dog when we visit up north during the winter. Keep the core warm and the blood keeps flowing to the extremities keeping them safe.

Love the pic BTW.


----------



## Suki's Mom

I honestly have no affiliation with Pawz, but I have a comment with respect to the dog getting used to them. First, we tried the Mutluck shoes when Suki was a pup, and it was a pain. She did the high stepping, fussed with them, lost them in the snow several times (one of us was usually on boot patrol). We just gave up on the boot idea, until this past February. 

We were shocked at how laid back both of them where when we put the Pawz on them, and then they just walked. No high stepping, just a normal walk. I think it's because the rubber molds to their paws, and they can feel the ground through them - just the cold doesn't penetrate as quickly.


No, they don't wear them all the time, but we do have them in the house and keep a set in our emergency bags for when they're needed.


----------



## Julian G

> =voodoolamb;8231122]Oh i am very aware of that study.
> 
> However to say that a dog unacclimated to winter conditions does not any need winter protection is out right ridiculous.
> 
> Conditioning. It's important if you intend for a dog to spend time out doors in weather extremes.
> 
> Frostbite in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals
> 
> Also.. cold is not the ONLY issue with dog feet in winter weather. Snow and ice is very abrasive. It can easily cut up a house pet's pads.
> 
> Not to mention the salt used to melt snow and I ice can cause chemical burns.
> 
> *Even the iditarod rules require mushers to carry 2 sets of booties for each dog. Why do you suppose that is?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Um, because they are running through ice and snow for 30 miles at a time. The average person doesn't need it.
> 
> 
> 
> AxeFriend said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post was actually enough to make me stop lurking for a while and chime in.
> 
> Maybe critters that live outdoors 24-7, like wolves and foxes, are acclimated to the cold and don't suffer issue but our indoor dogs absolutely get cold feet when the temperature drops. You just cannot compare a dog that spends half its time sleeping in a heated room to a wild wolf in terms of what they can tolerate.
> 
> I live in Alaska and can absolutely confirm they get cold feet. No scientists necessary, I just take my dogs outside to exercise and play and watch them get cold.
> 
> My senior dogs (who passed away last year) feet were visibly cold around 10 Fahrenheit. The colder it was, the faster they would start limping, picking them up, sitting, and one would even lay down and just quit moving, covering his feet with his body. -20 and below was a no-go, their feet would get too cold almost immediately. And the one that would stop the walk to warm his feet was a sled-dog mutt who loved long walks when his health allowed.
> My 6 month old GSD pup does better, she isn't cold seeming until around 5 and doesn't get as cold as fast. Maybe her more youthful metabolism and intense activity keeps her warm... for a time. Eventually she gets cold too and wants to stop playing (gasp!) and _runs _to the house. I'm trying to teach her to wear boots to avoid the same issues my other dogs had, so her runs aren't cut short.
> I guess that makes me a fool for wanting to take care of my dogs in a cold climate. So a fool I will be if it means my dogs aren't in pain.
> 
> And where are you, I wonder, that you are such a fountain of knowledge on what dogs do and don't need to thrive in areas with extremely cold weather?
> 
> 
> But I do agree for the OP, the boots probably aren't something you will be able to work on for a short trip unless your dog is very accepting.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 2 decades of having dogs, through blizzards, ice, sleet. I never needed snow boots for my GSDs. Maybe a small pocket dog needs them. Whatever, you do what you want. It's like when I saw a Newfoundland dog wearing a sweater, totally useless. Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## islanddog

scarfish said:


> IMO most all people don't need the boots. they're stupid.
> 
> only pic i got with the stupid boots.


:laugh2:

I'm still laughing--picture speaks for itself. That would make a fabulous Seasonal Greetings card.

Anyhoo, no booties here either.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

AxeFriend said:


> I live in Alaska and can absolutely confirm they get cold feet. No scientists necessary, I just take my dogs outside to exercise and play and watch them get cold.
> 
> My senior dogs (who passed away last year) feet were visibly cold around 10 Fahrenheit. The colder it was, the faster* they would start limping, picking them up, sitting, *and one would even lay down and just quit moving,.... I guess that makes me a fool for wanting to take care of my dogs in a cold climate. So a fool I will be if it means my dogs aren't in pain.
> 
> And where are you, I wonder, that you are such a fountain of knowledge on what dogs do and don't need to thrive in areas with extremely cold weather?
> 
> 
> But I do agree for the OP, the boots probably aren't something you will be able to work on for a short trip unless your dog is very accepting.


My dogs are house dogs let out long enough to do their business or for me to snap a few pictures, BUT they also go hiking and I experienced the same as you did in the bolded above. 

I found that quality, not cutesy, coats with back legs were optimal for my house dogs to remain comfortable when temps dropped starting at below 32 degrees F to 5 degrees below zero.

Dogs grow winter coats dependent on a variety of factors and one of them is the ambient air temperature where they spend most of their time. If you keep your house at 72 degrees, your dog will grow a coat to be comfortable at 72 but will not have sufficient coat for cold outdoor temperatures for any length of time.


----------



## Suki's Mom

Suki with hated boots and both girls with disposable booties.


----------



## Abby142

Thank you all your comments!!! I'm a worrier, so it is nice to hear from other experienced people.

I feel better that most of your say boots aren't necessary for such a short trip. That is what my gut was telling me, but I see pictures of dogs with boots all the time so I wasn't sure. I do plan on getting some Mushers Secret for the salt on the roads. We will be outside for short periods of time (I'm not exactly accustomed to the weather either) and I will be keeping a close eye on her at all times for any signs of discomfort. 

We had a "cold snap" here in Houston last weekend (upper 40s F) and Jade LOVED it! She ran around the backyard like a banshee! I'm very exicted to see how she responds to snow.


----------



## dogma13

Mushers secret sounds like a good idea.I'll bet she'll love the snow!Keep yourself warm too!Long johns,warm socks,hat,and scarf to keep that north wind off of you.Have fun


----------



## kelbonc

I have been using Pawmagik for the past 2 winters and it has work wonderfully protecting from salt, snow and ice. Bonus it is an all natural product. Although I have not used for this reason it also claims to help heal and moisturize dry cracked pads and dry noses.

https://muttluks.ca/collections/dog-boots/products/pawmagik?variant=29464204611


----------



## Nigel

We had to use a boot to protect Zoe's dew claw after she had minor surgery a couple weeks ago and surprisingly she did fine with it (just one boot), never needed them otherwise. 

As for the cold I've taken Zoey out for 4+ hour stints in snow with sub zero temps without issue. I'd make her take a couple breaks in the truck with me and check her over, but never a problem. She'd get icicles on some of her wiskers from rooting through the snow, that's about it. She does burn lots of calories and produces a ton of heat compared to my other gsds, every dog may handle the cold a little different.


----------

